# MBTI Type vs. Shower Duration



## Quork

Nice poll.

INFP - 15-30 minutes. I like to sing loud and proud because nobody's listening and ponder upon things in the shower.


----------



## Light_92

_Well, I'm an INTJ ... I don't like to stay too long in the shower. It's just a waste of time, it usually takes less than 5 minutes to me. I prefer to have a full bath whenever I can, usually once a week, and it takes around 20 minutes. 

I don't wash my hair in the shower. _


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

It really depends on a number of factors, but the standard for me is about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## username123

The length of my showers is like an ongoing joke with my roommates. I SWEAR I try to shower as fast as possible (almost), and it still ends up taking at least 1/2 an hour! Maybe I'm a little obsessive about cleanliness...when I'm in the shower with my boyfriend I wish I could clean him FOR him because I'm convinced he's doing it wrong hahahah


----------



## Breadness

Haha, nice to know we NP's waste the most water! 

Actual shower things like soap and shampoo take less than 5 minutes, really...
The rest of the time is either singing or contemplating.


----------



## aphinion

My shower length depends on if I'm in a rush and what I have to do in there (shaving legs and other). Usually I like to listen to music while I shower too, so it'll end up about 4 songs long.


----------



## Calvin

The reason that my showers run long is because of theorizing and day-dreaming. I may stand in there five minutes before I realize that the water is running.


----------



## Noctis

14-15 generally. I prefer warm water and hate extreme cold water or extreme hot water. Sometimes my shower water fluctuates and changes from warm to cold and I have to wait for it to warm back up :frustrating: My dad (ISTJ) is a stickler about time in shower and wants me to take 5 minutes at the longest, but I take as long as I prefer.


----------



## Choice

summer: under 5 mins
winter: anything from 10 to 30 if I want to hog the hot water.


----------



## Fleetfoot

ESTP, and my showers vary. If I want to be squeaky clean, It's usually no more than 30 minutes. 

However, I'm very talented at the one minute shower. I can wash my body, shampoo and condition my hair, and shave my armpits within 60 seconds. It gets dangerous sometimes, but I like danger.


----------



## TwistedMuses

From 45mins to 1,5 hour. 
I really like the sensation of warm/hot water running all over my body, smells of my berry scented shower gel and grapegruit face scrub, that's why it takes so long.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

In college I tend to take a lot of wicked quick showers, because I tend to sleep in to the last possible minute and then I'm like 'shit I only have 8 minutes to get to class and I kinda smell..'. If I'm not rushed though my showers are long.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

It usually takes me 10 minutes or so, and after my shower I lollygag and sit around while I wait for myself to dry off.


----------



## knightingling

My fastest would be around 15 minutes. A 5-minute shower for me is impossible.

When in the shower, I tend to forget about the time, even if I have school or work afterwards. I just drift to wonderland or have my own speech or concert and viola, look at the time.


----------



## Obscure

I'm an INTJ,
Aaand it usually takes less than half an hour I think.
Although I can finish my shower faster, but I rather let le hot water pour down on me.
Oh and I have a long hair, so that counts too -.-


----------



## PolystyreneMan

Usually a little over 10 minutes, the hot water doesn't last much longer than that. If I used the low flow (useless, no pressure) shower head the apartment management installed I'd be in there closer to 30 minutes, using more water, feeling colder and less clean. 

I plugged the drain and compared at one point between the low flow shower head and the one I modified, more water accumulated with the low flow because it just took so much longer.

Looks from the poll results that type isn't much of a factor.


----------



## PowerShell

bellisaurius said:


> Former navy, so we get taught not to take long showers.


I know people who went to basic for the Navy where they made them literally walk through a shower room with a bunch of showers and they had to shower while walking through the 10 or so running spigots and that was the only time they had to shower.

When I saw this thread I thought over 30 minutes was a joke. I can shit, shave, brush my teeth, shower, and be dressed in 20 minutes. I thought that was a long time. I probably spend 2-5 minutes in the shower depending on the day. Sometimes I might take an extra minute or two because it feels good but overall I spend as little time as I can in the shower and am looking to become more efficient. Then again I work at 5am. I'm able to be ready for work in 20 minutes and able to quick grab some breakfast. Work is about a 10 minute commute. 

I pretty much wake up every morning around 4:00-4:05 and am out the door by 4:30-4:40 so I am to work 10 minutes or so early. I couldn't imagining waking up at say 3:30am just to stand in the shower a bit longer. If I'm in a rush, I have taken a shower in literally a minute. It probably helps I get a standard buzz cut (#2 clip 1/4 inch cut) and then basically let me hair grow out until it gets to the point I would get hat hair or it would be messed up if I put my hood up on my jacket.


----------



## Damagedfinger

When I open the shower I'm too lazy to close it so it takes a lot of time for me to regain energy while I think about the riddles I need to solve.


----------



## PowerShell

So I decided to take my dear old sweet time in the shower today. I took my shower while letting the bathtub fill and then filled it to the top when I was done with the shower. I then soaked until i got bored and let all the water drain before I got out of the tub. This was 20 minutes total and I was not rushing myself at all. What the heck is everyone doing for so long in the bathroom lol?


----------



## blood roots

It could take me anywhere from 10 to 60+ minutes. That's because I'll usually think about ANYTHING and everything while I'm in there and then just forget what I'm doing.....until I realize I've wasted x amount of time and water and then I'll snap back into reality. I should really stop doing that. 15-20 min is my usual though.


----------



## Violator Rose

On average, my showers last for 45 minutes. What can I say? I spend too much time daydreaming, singing, or thinking about god knows what, so I lose track of time. A 30 minute shower is considered fast for me.


----------



## PowerShell

So for all you people who take long showers do you just get up that much earlier in the morning or are you skipping showers half the time?


----------



## TGW

PowerShell said:


> So for all you people who take long showers do you just get up that much earlier in the morning or are you skipping showers half the time?


Or are we just late to everything all the time?


----------



## PowerShell

TGW said:


> Or are we just late to everything all the time?


I could see that but then again it goes with our personality type :wink: Then again for an ENTP, I'm usually pretty punctual.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

This poll doesn't provide for showering with another individual in the morning, otherwise I can easily be in & out within 15 minutes.
Shouldn't we expect extroverted social butterfly women (shaving legs & other body parts) to more often take longer (takes cover here) in the shower?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

thatskiergirl said:


> There's practically no SJs voting on this :crazy:


Master bath shower has built in seats, heat lamps, music & pulsating shower control available. Therefore more time may be spent showering up there vs the downstairs shower.
Hewever the downstairs showerhead easily comes off which allows for an intense massaging effect that can cause time to melt away wih the tension.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> wow, you folks take long showers.... I can't imagine taking one longer than 5 minutes. Get in, get clean, GTFO.
> 
> 
> -ZDD


Okay but how long does it take you to shower if the wife is in there with you?
Add for an adjustable massaging shower head & you may be in there just a bit longer than 5 minutes mister.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> ...My showers are like 2-3 minutes, tops


That maybe so but the OP wasn't asking for the duration of time required to alleviate the condition causing you to require a cold shower LOL.


----------



## PandaBear

INFJ and easily over 30 minutes! I mean come on, with all of the stress going on, I need time to think and relax!! Geez


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

> Okay but how long does it take you to shower if the wife is in there with you?



:wink:


----------



## Violator Rose

PowerShell said:


> Then again for an ENTP, I'm usually pretty punctual.


I must know your secrets!


----------



## CoffeeAndBooks

My most common shower time around 35-40 minutes but I would probably average 50-55 minutes. I occasionally take hour long showers if I am sore or I shave, but i never go under 30 minutes. Reading this that seems like a really long time. I waste so much water


----------



## PowerShell

Violator Rose said:


> I must know your secrets!


I love to sleep so I sleep the latest possible (4am in my case for work). It's either get ready fast or be late for work. I've just always came on time and that's just what I do.


----------



## jenanoelle

Mr. Meepers said:


> I can easily lose track of time by getting lost in thought and the water usually starts to get cold by the time I am almost done (so I may rush at the end a little) and many times I have to deal with some colder water. ... I wish I had more hot water and I wish my showers did not have to end so soon.


Yes. I am *always* running out of hot water, and can easily spend an hour in the shower.. I do my best thinking there!


----------



## GoosePeelings

How do you shower that long? I am a SP female and shower 10 minutes at most.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

about an hour, best place to think.


----------



## dreamsunwind

Shower length... interesting. I've been told I take pretty long showers for most of my shower-taking career and have been kicked out of the shower more times than I'd like to admit. Swimming, showering, running in the sprinklers -- I think being wet (my inner 12-year-old giggles here) gives many people, a different type of consciousness and a different kind of ability to think.


----------



## TheOwl

INTP.

40 minutes. Up to an hour. "Quick" showers are about 20 minutes.

I probably have the most amount of hair you have ever seen on a person, and I'm just not a very hurried person either.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

jenanoelle said:


> Yes. I am *always* running out of hot water, and can easily spend an hour in the shower.. I do my best thinking there!


lol It is nice when someone knows the feeling. Even when I tell myself that I will take a very quick shower, most of the time, just after a few minutes I lose myself in thought and by the time I realize it, I have already spent more time than I wanted to spend lol


----------



## neptunesky

I'm an INFP (most likely) and I have very short showers, three minutes on average. I live in Australia and we've been in a drought for a fair while. We are encouraged to take 2-3 minute showers but a lot of people don't abide by it... anyway, I do most of my thinking in bed or commuting to/from work.


----------



## GundamChao

I'm an ENFP who takes over 30 minute showers because shower time is my imagination time! :kitteh:


----------



## Rice

20-30 minutes usually. I'd take longer but the hot water runs out after about 30 minutes so I like to get out before it turns completely cold.


----------



## PowerShell

Am I the only one who wishes we'd never get dirty or smelly so we could save time and not have to shower at all? I personally take 1-2 showers a day since I've moved to Texas and adjusting the heat, but it would be nice to be able to save that time.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I used to sit in the shower for 40 minutes at least during the winter when it
was cold.


----------



## School

30-45 minutes. Sometimes it's more like 20 minutes, but that is if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce

ENTP - About 10 minutes, 15 is long for me.

I really can't comprehend how long it takes most of you to shower, I'm honestly surprised. What could _possibly_ justify staying in the shower for longer than 30 minutes? Maybe I feel this way because I'm not very efficient with time and typically lounge around the house right up until I'm obligated to do something, and shower right before. This isn't to say if I have nothing to do I don't shower. I could never go a day without showering, and often take 2. It just takes me a good amount of time to get my day started.

However if I go for a run or am particularly filthy for whatever reason I'm much more likely to just stay in the shower for a while.


----------



## ALongTime

INFP, I take about 5 minutes! Honestly I was amazed that the lowest category was 0-15 because I would have considered 15 minutes to be the upper limit for anybody. What do you people do in the shower for longer than 15 minutes?? It seems a bit inefficient (in terms of energy/water) as well.


----------



## MNiS

NP and about 15 to 20 minutes.

When I was younger it used to be about 30 minutes. I could reduce that time to around 8 minutes once I switched to taking either ice cold or scalding hot showers. Warm showers can take up to an hour because the temperature of the water just feels so good! 

These days it's about 20 minutes and I use more efficient products like a 3-in-1 and also sometimes shave in the shower using soap in lieu of shaving cream. I'm oftentimes in my head while showering so that slows down my showering routine quite a bit so I'm not as efficient.


----------



## meliz

ISFJ and I take 40 minutes to bath.


----------



## TheINFJ

NJ. The only reason I don't take showers longer than 15 minutes is I don't want to waste too much water, but if I could take 30 minute showers, I would. It's not that I'm excessively vain, but I find that most of my best ideas come when taking a shower.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce

ALongTime said:


> INFP, I take about 5 minutes! Honestly I was amazed that the lowest category was 0-15 because I would have considered 15 minutes to be the upper limit for anybody. What do you people do in the shower for longer than 15 minutes?? It seems a bit inefficient (in terms of energy/water) as well.


Ironic that you only take 5 minutes to shower given your username.


----------



## Moss Icon

Oh... A shower thread! I made a shower thread a few months back, didn't realise there already was one.


I made it because of an issue I had with my dad's partner. In my teens, I took fairly long showers. Probably about 20 mins. These days I take round-about 10 minutes (maybe a bit less, maybe a bit more). I still consider this to be a maybe "longer than average" shower, so it surprised me to see the lowest bracket here being 0 - 15 mins. Nevertheless, my dad's partner (an ESTJ) is an extremely highly-strung, demanding person. She has never failed to complain to me on visit that I spend "too long" in the shower. Now I'm an adult and see them only once a year, if that. I am convinced she now merely assumes I take a long time based on my teenage habits, and refuses to observe the clear and present facts due to confirmation bias. Nevertheless, as a guest in their house, I do make every effort to take 5 minute showers when I'm there. The following exchange occurred last time I was there:

I had just got up and was about to get in the shower. She comes in, and says, "now, don't be wasting all my water". 

I respond, "well, I do try to keep my showers to 5 minutes".

She says, "5 minutes is a long shower. You should be in and out in 2".

I pull a "WTF?" face: "I... do try to be quick, but there's only so fast I can realistically go and still make it worth showering at all".

2 minutes to be in and out the shower. Really?


----------



## PowerShell

Moss Icon said:


> Oh... A shower thread! I made a shower thread a few months back, didn't realise there already was one.
> 
> 
> I made it because of an issue I had with my dad's partner. In my teens, I took fairly long showers. Probably about 20 mins. These days I take round-about 10 minutes (maybe a bit less, maybe a bit more). I still consider this to be a maybe "longer than average" shower, so it surprised me to see the lowest bracket here being 0 - 15 mins. Nevertheless, my dad's partner (an ESTJ) is an extremely highly-strung, demanding person. She has never failed to complain to me on visit that I spend "too long" in the shower. Now I'm an adult and see them only once a year, if that. I am convinced she now merely assumes I take a long time based on my teenage habits, and refuses to observe the clear and present facts due to confirmation bias. Nevertheless, as a guest in their house, I do make every effort to take 5 minute showers when I'm there. The following exchange occurred last time I was there:
> 
> I had just got up and was about to get in the shower. She comes in, and says, "now, don't be wasting all my water".
> 
> I respond, "well, I do try to keep my showers to 5 minutes".
> 
> She says, "5 minutes is a long shower. You should be in and out in 2".
> 
> I pull a "WTF?" face: "I... do try to be quick, but there's only so fast I can realistically go and still make it worth showering at all".
> 
> 2 minutes to be in and out the shower. Really?


I'd say here's $5 for you f*cking water. Water is basically the cheapest thing you can buy in the USA.


----------



## Moss Icon

PowerShell said:


> I'd say here's $5 for you f*cking water. Water is basically the cheapest thing you can buy in the USA.


I'm from the UK, but still, water is not exactly costly there either. My brother even looked it up and found 1 minute in the shower would cost 12p. I should point out right here that she and my dad live in a house worth £1,000,000. 

And yeah, that is what I will do next time. 12p for every minute over whatever time she thinks is reasonable.


----------



## Devorah T.

I am SP, and take less than 15 minutes usually, unless I have to shave or something...which is usually only once a week.

However, I think I would naturally take 15-30 minutes, but as a kid my dad was super cheap and would get on us if we took more than a few minutes in the shower. "Water is expensive!" 

So I developed the habit of showering efficiently. But had it not been for that, I think I might have answered 15-30.


----------



## PowerShell

Moss Icon said:


> I'm from the UK, but still, water is not exactly costly there either. My brother even looked it up and found 1 minute in the shower would cost 12p. I should point out right here that she and my dad live in a house worth £1,000,000.
> 
> And yeah, that is what I will do next time. 12p for every minute over whatever time she thinks is reasonable.


Then I'd tell her to f*ck off and tell your dad she can f*ck off about that. It's a simple pleasure you have that is super cheap.


----------



## So Long So Long

ENTP. I take five minute showers in general, although if I need to shave that can jump to ten minutes. Anymore than that and I feel like I'm wasting my time and my water. 

When I was a kid I loved to take hour long baths though, mostly so I could play with bath toys and bubbles and not for the whole cleaning element.


----------



## Moss Icon

PowerShell said:


> Then I'd tell her to f*ck off and tell your dad she can f*ck off about that. It's a simple pleasure you have that is super cheap.


You have no idea how often people tell my brother and me that we should tell her to "fuck off". If I could without any repercussions with my dad and my baby brother (her son), I would...


----------



## BroNerd

As of 6/29/14 at 10:52 AM

SPs as % of population who voted: 9.62%
NPs as % of population who voted: 52.75%
SJs as % of population who voted: 6.53%
NJs as % of population who voted: 31.10%

<15 as % of population who voted: 31.62%
15-30 as % of population who voted: 46.56%
>30 as % of population who voted: 21.82%

I haven't really seen much here so far except that it looks like NJs are the most prone to taking quick showers, while NPs and SJs are the most likely to take >30 minutes.


----------



## BroNerd

Moss Icon said:


> You have no idea how often people tell my brother and me that we should tell her to "fuck off". If I could without any repercussions with my dad and my baby brother (her son), I would...


I am guessing you already tried the "tell your dad about her attitude" approach and if you haven't, there are some good reasons to why you haven't taken that route...


----------



## Rafiki

@wormy 
I would've said the SPs and NPs (ISFP and INFP, really) would have taken it


Although
15-30 minutes seems to be the most for each group so I'm thinking maybe it's not so correlated and all


----------



## nichya

MajTom said:


> For me, the beauty of math is in its freedom.Really, for me, usefulness doesn't factor into my interest in math in the slightest. I place a much higher value on beauty than I do usefulness.


Yep. INFPs can romanticize anything and everything 

I see your point, you like the -art- of it


----------



## soya

I love long showers.


----------



## Noir

Is it just me, or to the polls get weirder and weirder? At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if the next poll asked which type is most likely to be a cow.


----------



## starscream430

I'm an INTJ and I have an average of 20 minute showers...


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

INTJ- 5-10 minutes most times. 
30-45 minutes if I'm doing some beauty thing- not too often. 
Though there have been times where I'm angry or sad and so it takes about 20 minutes because I lost track of time.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Cat Enthusiast said:


> and I exercise in the shower daily.


What kind of exercise?


----------



## tanstaafl28

I'm shocked at the number of NP/NJ water wasters on here. 15-30 minutes? That would seem excessive.


----------



## ectomorphine

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm shocked at the number of NP/NJ water wasters on here. 15-30 minutes? That would seem excessive.


they need a different setting to ponder the meaning of life.. I mean we are in drought goddamnit hehehe


----------



## NurseCat

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> What kind of exercise?


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Cat Enthusiast said:


>


Very funny. :dry:


----------



## NurseCat

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Very funny. :dry:


I was just saying that I dance.


----------



## Gibbo

INTP, I usually stand in the shower just thinking for up to 25 minutes.


----------



## Noir

So, who really cares about this? What is the point? Is this going to be some new kind of test, where if you shower for 7 minutes you are an ENTJ?


----------



## _Observer_

I love long showers. Usually around 1 hr or so.
-Ob.


----------



## daniluni

i take long showers. about 2 or 3 songs


----------



## Aquamarine

I wonder why people like to have karaoke sessions during showers and not when doing other things... You don't often hear of people sitting in the bathtub or on a potty while singing. Does the sound of flowing water make one's voice sound better?


----------



## nichya

Aquamarine said:


> I wonder why people like to have karaoke sessions during showers and not when doing other things... You don't often hear of people sitting in the bathtub or on a potty while singing. Does the sound of flowing water make one's voice sound better?


all about acoustics. Also probably thinking that others can't hear us over the sound of the water. Also the good feels comes with the water?


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Cat Enthusiast said:


> I was just saying that I dance.


Use words, then!


----------



## Strostkovy

5-10 minutes. ISTP


----------



## Darkbloom

NJ,90% of time it's below 10 minutes and sometimes maybe around 15.
What do people do over 30 minutes or 1 hour???


----------



## Vanzell

INFJ. I usually take around 30-45 minutes.


----------



## backdrop12

ENFP and sometimes as a kid I did stay in the shower for 30+ minutes ( most of the time sleeping cause it feels so good ). Now I would say 15-30 minutes cause my shower is now terrible now X_X


----------



## Darkbloom

Vanzell said:


> INFJ. I usually take around 30-45 minutes.


Not judging,but what do you do???


----------



## Vanzell

Living dead said:


> Not judging,but what do you do???


1. Lets just say my hair is _very_ difficult to work with.
2. I have a bad habit of spacing out every now and then. :frustrating: Yes, I know, my water bills are going to be horrible when I get older...


----------



## Darkbloom

Vanzell said:


> 2. I have a bad habit of spacing out every now and then. :frustrating: Yes, I know, my water bills are going to be horrible when I get older...


That inferior Se:tongue:


----------



## Lexicon Devil

How about 14 days.

What is the World record for the longest shower


----------



## Lakin

I'm an ENTJ and I'd say I average 15-30 minutes, depending on how persuading I find the hot water to be in keeping me in the shower.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I only shower on Wednesdays and Sundays. 15 minutes on Wednesday. 30 on Sunday because that's when I shave my legs. I hate anything that takes up time when I could be playing video games or watching anime, and that includes showering.


----------



## jcal

Geez... what do you people DO in the shower for that long a period? I would say that 5-7 minutes is typical for me, and I usually shave in the shower. Even 10-15 minutes would seem like an eternity, let alone 30. I actually love the feeling of a shower, especially when the water pressure is high and spray pattern is set to stun (I hate "gentle rain" showers!), but don't usually stay there very long at all.

If I need to be ready to go out somewhere, I don't even head to the shower until, at most, 30 mins... more often 20 mins... before scheduled departure. I typically shave, shower, dry (including hair) and dress in 15-20 minutes, and that's at a pretty leisurely pace. When necessary, I can do the whole shave/shower/dry/dress process in 10-12 minutes.


----------



## Aquamarine

Double post


----------



## Aquamarine

jcal said:


> Geez... what do you people DO in the shower for that long a period? I would say that 5-7 minutes is typical for me, and I usually shave in the shower. Even 10-15 minutes would seem like an eternity, let alone 30. I actually love the feeling of a shower, especially when the water pressure is high and spray pattern is set to stun (I hate "gentle rain" showers!), but don't usually stay there very long at all.
> 
> If I need to be ready to go out somewhere, I don't even head to the shower until, at most, 30 mins... more often 20 mins... before scheduled departure. I typically shave, shower, dry (including hair) and dress in 15-20 minutes, and that's at a pretty leisurely pace. When necessary, I can do the whole shave/shower/dry/dress process in 10-12 minutes.


Um, thinking?


----------



## ectomorphine

_Observer_ said:


> I love long showers. Usually around 1 hr or so.
> -Ob.


Get a pool.. geez


----------



## _Observer_

ectomorphine said:


> Get a pool.. geez


This answer can only come from a thinker lol
-Ob.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

20-30 minutes
Intp


----------



## ectomorphine

_Observer_ said:


> This answer can only come from a thinker lol
> -Ob.


Not exactly, friend hehe...


----------



## Roze

I checked off NP under 15 minutes by accident...

Usually it takes me 15-30 minutes on average...20 minutes is the norm when I'm not rushing. If I have to shave or wash my hair in the shower, it'll probably take me 30 minutes.


----------



## Kate Bishop

I usually spend 15-30 minutes in the shower (INTP). At first I always don't want to get in the shower because water is wet and then I don't want to get out and I start thinking about everything. If I take a quick shower, I just need 5-10 minutes though.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Kate Bishop said:


> I usually spend 15-30 minutes in the shower (INTP). At first I always don't want to get in the shower because *water is wet *and then I don't want to get out and I start thinking about everything. If I take a quick shower, I just need 5-10 minutes though.


----------



## Bluehealer

I love playing in water.


----------

